# panther swamp mississippi



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

has anyone ever hunted the panther swamp management draw hunt in Mississippi? Thinking about applying for the draw


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

PUT IN FOR IT ! Its not an "easy" place to hunt, but there are some deer in there that would make you shart your britches ! I have a good friend that killed a big 9 last year there and it weighed 292 lbs ! 


Me and a few others put in for the first gun hunt Nov. 23,24,25th, last week, hopefully we'll get drawn.

Almost forgot, I dont know where you are from, but they dont care too much for "coasties" coming up to kill there deer. I would suggest pulling the tag off your truck if you get drawn to avoid having to replace your tires.


----------



## rab1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Although I've never hunted there,every year several giants are killed out of there every year.some people I know bring a Jon boat with a trolling motor to get away from the crowds.heard it was easier to get drawn for rifle vs muzzleloader too.i was going to try it this year but some health problems have side tracked that.good luck.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Me and some friends are applying for the december hunt. If we get drawn we will be taking a boat.


----------



## rab1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Lodging is pretty scarce up there too.think there are only one or two places to stay.you may want to look into camping when you go.the weather is usually still pretty mild in November.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

delta dooler said:


> PUT IN FOR IT ! Its not an "easy" place to hunt, but there are some deer in there that would make you shart your britches ! I have a good friend that killed a big 9 last year there and it weighed 292 lbs !
> 
> 
> Me and a few others put in for the first gun hunt Nov. 23,24,25th, last week, hopefully we'll get drawn.
> ...


I guess its a mutual relationship we have for dumb ass out-of -staters
catching OUR fish...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

fairpoint said:


> I guess its a mutual relationship we have for dumb ass out-of -staters
> catching OUR fish...


I dont know quite how to take that one, I'm gonna assume that you are not referring to me as one of the dumb ass out of staters. Its not just the "out of staters" , those who live in the coastal counties of Mississippi catch alot of hell for hunting up there by the local "good ol boys":thumbsup:


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

fairpoint said:


> I guess its a mutual relationship we have for dumb ass out-of -staters
> catching OUR fish...


I like to fish... But ill trade all the fish in the world for a crack at a big deer!


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

How much hunting pressure does this place get.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

chaddd said:


> How much hunting pressure does this place get.


I'm thinking on each of the draw hunts (1 rifle hunt and 2 muzzleloader hunts, total of 9 gun days) that there is 300 people per hunt over 38,697 acres. 
But, you can bowhunt it everyday of the season except on draw hunt dates. 
Large sections of CRP that are almost impossible to hunt and wet/swampy areas keep the population pretty good. Nothing unusual for seeing several bucks per hunt, my best day there I have seen 12 bucks and 4-5 does, several of the bucks would have been "studs" on the coast, but IMO were sub par for the area knowing that the potential for a sho-nuff goodun was there. 

On the draw hunts there will be ALOT of people hunting the same areas due to access, best bet is small boat/kayak to get away from crowd, but with all the people stomping throught the woods you never know where/when a good one will be pushed your way.

One bit of advice, if you get to seeing a good number of pigs, its best to move, it is LOADED with pigs and they can screw up some deer hunting !


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

delta dooler said:


> I dont know quite how to take that one, I'm gonna assume that you are not referring to me as one of the dumb ass out of staters. Its not just the "out of staters" , those who live in the coastal counties of Mississippi catch alot of hell for hunting up there by the local "good ol boys":thumbsup:


 Them boys better not flatten any black hunter's tires....the Naacp will be calling it Racists....I wasn't inferring that you were among the dumbasses... I was just making a comparison of how "Locals" anywhere think that" they" have exclusive rights to the game and fish and outsiders are not welcome...pretty stupid and immature way of thinking IMHO......


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

fairpoint said:


> Them boys better not flatten any black hunter's tires....the Naacp will be calling it Racists....I wasn't inferring that you were among the dumbasses... I was just making a comparison of how "Locals" anywhere think that" they" have exclusive rights to the game and fish and outsiders are not welcome...pretty stupid and immature way of thinking IMHO......


dangerous too. never know who might be close by the truck with a gun.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

After doing a little research Iam think I wanna make a trip to Mississippi every year.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

chaddd said:


> After doing a little research Iam think I wanna make a trip to Mississippi every year.


You must have googled some deer pics


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

from what Im hearing, its not looking good for the draw hunts this year, damn gubment shutdown screwing it up. I wonder if they plan on refunding our "use" permit money back ?


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

How hard does it get bow hunted?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

chaddd said:


> How hard does it get bow hunted?


not hard at all, not saying it doesnt get its fair share of pressure, but not as bad as most WMA's. Plenty of area to get away from people, learn to hunt the CRP and you'll think you're the only one there.

Im hearing that they have wardens out running people off and not even gonna let anyone bow hunt it either. . . .


----------



## zkd22 (Oct 9, 2012)

It's good hunting. There has been alot of record book bucks taken from that area. I live in Greenville, MS and bowhunt down there a fair amount. The pressure doesn't seem that bad. They aren't letting anyone hunt right now last I heard.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm gonna have to make a trip over there one day!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

I was talking with one of my customers last week about panther swamp and he pulled his phone out, showed me a few deer he and some friends took last year and my god it's unbelievable! They bow hunt it every year and love it. If I don't get drawn I may go bow hunt it. Heck I already have god permit so why not. Also atv's and utv's are allowed. That's a big plus


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

I killed a big six in panther swamp years ago. It went 305lbs. on the hoof, was a very strange looking critter. Wish I had some pics, but back then we were only interested in the eating. If you get a chance to go, I wish you good luck.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> I was talking with one of my customers last week about panther swamp and he pulled his phone out, showed me a few deer he and some friends took last year and my god it's unbelievable! They bow hunt it every year and love it. If I don't get drawn I may go bow hunt it. Heck I already have god permit so why not. Also atv's and utv's are allowed. That's a big plus


Ill drive!


----------

